# Rear End Trailer Hitch



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I am sorry to bring up this topic again, but I just don't understand.









I have read and been told that I can't put a hitch on the back of my TT. Why couldn't you bolt or weld a hitch to the frame? It seams to be sturdy enough to attach it. I would like to be able to mount two scooters to the back.

As anyone mounted a hitch? If so how does it hold up? And if not why wonâ€™t it work?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I mounted a hitch and love it. (welded to the frame and re-inforced) Pics are in the gallery. I have 5 bike rack attached to the back and have taken them everywhere. No problems so far. I inspected the whole set-up the other day and everything was looking as it did after the installation. Intially I had "bounce" because the bike rack was not properly installed to the receiving hitch. (I used a locking pin instead of the bolt supplied with the rack







I should read the instruction next time 1st).

I went to my dealer to ask if they installed them. Their replys was that they hired a local welder to come into their shop and weld the hitches on. I found the welder and skipped the dealer. Cut out the middeman and save a few $$$.

2 scooters - Do you know the weight? I am assuming they are alot heavier than bikes. What does your dealer recommend? I am not sure the weight of 2 scooters is going to be too much for the frame









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think allot of folks get confused with the bumper or the frame being the point of attaching for the receiver...

if you weld a receiver to the frame then you should be fine...

if you add a bolt on receiver to the bumper then you become a bad statistic...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

This topic has me confused as well. My bumber is nothing more than a bar welded to the frame.

How would you "weld a receiver to the frame" (effecively just another bar welded to the frame) in a way that's any different in effect than attaching one to the bumper? Is it the strength of the bumper itself that is in question, with the thinking it can't handle the twisting forces?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

It's all about controlling the torque or twist that the bike rack applies to the rear bumper. I have a PDF file that I created that outlines how to do this. Is their a way I can post it to the forum for all to see?

Sidewinder


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Assuming you do put 2 scooters off the bunper, just remember your weight balance when loading. That is a lot of weight 10 ft behind center. Just a mention.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a hitch bolted to my frame and haul 4 bikes with no problem
I bolted mine that way if I ever upgrade again I can take it with me.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I have a hitch bolted to my frame and haul 4 bikes with no problem
> I bolted mine that way if I ever upgrade again I can take it with me.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]58566[/snapback]​


How did you find a hitch to match the Outback frame? This sounds like a perfect solution for me, as I dry camp 99% of the time and need to carry gas/generator for the week long trips.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There are pictures in the old gallery
I made the hole thing myself
I made it so you can adjust the width to any size.
Just take out the bolt that lock the extending arm and adjust to the width

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> There are pictures in the old gallery
> I made the hole thing myself
> I made it so you can adjust the width to any size.
> Just take out the bolt that lock the extending arm and adjust to the width
> ...


If you check around, there is a production hitch that does essentially the same thing, adjusts for width.

I just can't recall the name of it..........

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> It's all about controlling the torque or twist that the bike rack applies to the rear bumper. I have a PDF file that I created that outlines how to do this. Is their a way I can post it to the forum for all to see?
> 
> Sidewinder
> [snapback]58537[/snapback]​


Right, but again how is that any different than what you would weld on? The twist on the bumper is transferred to the weld points where it's attached to the frame. The same twisting force would be applied to your hitch and transferred to the weld points where it's attached.

What's the difference? Is it just the bumper itself that can't handle the forces? (Is it all aluminum?)


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

BoaterDan,

The difference is that you have to weld the receiver hitch tube, not only to the bumper, but also to the crossmember forward of the bumper. This takes out the twist. The bumper is capable of holding the load (with a little reinforcinig) but it can not stand up to the twisting created by the bike racks. I have welded them on four campers using this method and all have stood up to the bike loads perfectly.

PM me with your personal email address and I will send you a PDF outlining the design.

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve
I checked at walmart.
And they have a universal hitch but it doesn't extend width enough for the TT frame.
That's why I made my own.

Don


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I have a hitch bolted to my frame and haul 4 bikes with no problem
> I bolted mine that way if I ever upgrade again I can take it with me.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]58566[/snapback]​


I did the same thing, mine is bolted to the frame and the bumper. This is the second camper I've had this set up on and have'nt had any problems with it.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I've got one of the "Sidewinder" mounted hitches. I've bounced three bikes all over the state of Va. and it works like a charm!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent...Another satisfied customer.

Sidewinder


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

east-tn-outbacker said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hitch bolted to my frame and haul 4 bikes with no problem
> ...


samvalaw, hootbob made his. did you? or , did you find a commercial hitch to fit the OB? Thanks


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I got a motorhome hitch. It is adjustable uo to 71" wide.
The ends set on the frame perfect for welding on 4 surfaces on each frame rail. $165 for hitchat Campingtime RV, $35 to weld at a local welder.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd love to see a picture of that Kevin. Sounds like the sidewinder plan is at the very least much cheaper, but I'm interested in how yours looks. It's unclear if you're welded to the crossmember going across the very back of the trailer or just the two main side rails, for example.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Sidewinder can give you the details, but it was a 20.00 receiver tube from Northern Tools and some quality welding. Mine is on there forever. The bike rack is an Allen and fits in the receiver tube. It can be removed and used on our tow vehicle.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My set up is a little overkill I guess. But I've read to many stories about lost bikes and bad wrecks. The hitch spans across and between the frame rails. The load is on the main frame not the bumper or thin crossmembers.
Some pics:

Hitch

Another view


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Kevin
Looks just like mine except where your tubes are welded mine has bolts going through so it can be adjust to different widths.

Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It is adjustable it has 3/4' set screws. but after it is set they recomended welding it. I didn't want to bolt through the frame extentions because it would weeken them.
I tow a small 4'X6' enclosed trailer sometime so I needed it strong.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I would really like to get some pics and the pdf file on the "Sidewinder" rear end trailer hitch solution. Can someone point me to where they are posted?

thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you guy have to adjust your hitch setup for each trip based on what you're carrying on the rear hitch? Thinking if you carried something heavy (scooter...big generator) then the next weekend had nothing on there, it would be a different tounge weight.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pic of my hitch. Basically re-inforced the side rails of the TT and added a x-beam. From the x-beam the receiving portion is welded. Added a bracket to give the bumper extra support in case I wish to load it up. I carry 5 bikes and Kettler Car on the back without any problems.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Pic of my hitch. Basically re-inforced the side rails of the TT and added a x-beam. From the x-beam the receiving portion is welded. Added a bracket to give the bumper extra support in case I wish to load it up. I carry 5 bikes and Kettler Car on the back without any problems.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]86896[/snapback]​


Looks good Thor









Don


----------

